# Peindre comme jackson pollock ?



## naas (20 Juin 2006)

http://jacksonpollock.org/


----------



## rezba (20 Juin 2006)

C'est embètant que tout mouvement doive repartir de l'endroit où le dernier mouvement finit.
Je m'entraîne et je reviens..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juin 2006)

Y'a pas un site pour peindre comme Piero Della francesca?


----------



## rezba (20 Juin 2006)

J'ai un premier essai, pas très concluant. Outre la maitrise du mouvement, et encore, le trackpad aide, je pense, y'a un coté "fil" permanent difficile à masquer. Même quand tu fais le pomme-shift-4, le trait se marque... Et le changement de couleur aléatoire, et aussi le fait qu'il n'y ait ni blanc ni noir. 

Mais c'est pas mal. Vraiment pas mal.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juin 2006)

Il y a aussi une question de dimensions des gestes chez Pollock... Chez lui, peindre à plat relevait plutôt du sport


----------



## rezba (20 Juin 2006)

Oui. Là, y'a pas de projeté, par exemple, tu es toujours dans le glissé. Le trackpad permet de jouer sur la pression que tu mets dessus, mais ce n'est pas vraiment la même chose que d'être debout !


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juin 2006)

Jaune derrière, marron devant? ...


----------



## N°6 (20 Juin 2006)

Moins fluide, mais plus paramétrable, artpad...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Jaune derrière, marron devant? ...



Non, c'est une vue de dos !


----------



## joanes (20 Juin 2006)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juin 2006)

*Never mind*
the jacksonpollocks


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

>


oh oh très joli


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas un site pour peindre comme Piero Della francesca?




*Hélas non Dupont*
mais en attendant tu peux déjà te mettre à la broderie


----------



## skydream (21 Juin 2006)

voici ma petite participation. Vous avez le droit de dire c'est moche !


----------



## macmarco (21 Juin 2006)

Sympa ce truc ! 

Un premier essai :


----------



## macmarco (21 Juin 2006)

Sympa ArtPad aussi !


----------



## naas (21 Juin 2006)

C'est très beau ce que tu fais


----------



## macmarco (21 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> C'est très beau ce que tu fais



Merci beaucoup, naas.  

Avec Pollock, comme je sature de peinture, je sature aussi le proc, ce qui fait que j'ai la roue multicolore à chaque mouvement, très pratique pour contrôler l'application de la peinture ! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juin 2006)




----------



## Fran6 (21 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Il est super chouette celui-là...bon jeux de couleurs !!!!


----------



## macmarco (21 Juin 2006)

Un autre avec ArtPad :


----------



## Fran6 (21 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Un autre avec ArtPad :



Ca c'est vraiment très chouette !!!!!


----------



## macmarco (22 Juin 2006)

Allez, une autre avec ArtPad :







Hé, les autres, qu'est-ce que vous attendez ?


----------



## Fran6 (22 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Allez, une autre avec ArtPad :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je ferai quelques tentatives ce soir....


----------



## r e m y (22 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Never mind*
> the jacksonpollocks


 
Voilà de vraies références culturelles!


----------



## rezba (19 Octobre 2006)

&#199;a n'a rien &#224; voir avec les deux autres, mais c'est int&#233;ressant : doodle.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> &#199;a n'a rien &#224; voir avec les deux autres, mais c'est int&#233;ressant : doodle.


En effet &#231;a n'a rien &#224; voir.

C'est nul.

D&#233;gage.


----------



## naas (19 Octobre 2006)

C'est tr&#232;s interessant comme utilisation de flash, je n'ai pas reussi a faire des figures en 3d, les courbes restent plates sur un plan


----------



## rezba (19 Octobre 2006)

naas a dit:


> C'est très interessant comme utilisation de flash, je n'ai pas reussi a faire des figures en 3d, les courbes restent plates sur un plan



Quand tu laches le bouton de la souris, rien ne tourne ??


----------



## macmarco (19 Octobre 2006)

Vraiment très intéressant. 
Merci pour le lien rezba.


----------



## naas (19 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Quand tu laches le bouton de la souris, rien ne tourne ??


si cela tourne et suivant la distance de la souris / centre la vitesse change, en fait je me suis mal exprimé, quand je dessine une spirale par exemple, dans mon esprit c'est un dessin 3D, or quand je fait tourner le dessin (en lachant le bouton) je m'aperçois que le resultat n'est pas une spirale en 3D mais une image projetée en 2D (j'espère être plus clair cette fois ci :sick: )


----------



## rezba (19 Octobre 2006)

D'accord. &#199;a c'est normal, la version en ligne, c'est la 2D version (try the 2D version below). La version 3D, je l'ai cherch&#233;, mais pas trouv&#233;. En revanche, &#224; la racine du site, il y a leurs autres projets.


----------



## naas (19 Octobre 2006)

ok compris
je verrais demain


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2006)

Je me suis mis à la peinture.
Une vocation est née.
Vous pouvez retourner vous coucher avec vos croûtes!! Hin!


----------



## tinibook (20 Octobre 2006)

C'est bien sympa de jouer à Pollock.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2006)

Tiens, je m'emmerdais, j'ai fait ça...




Ca me fait un peu penser à un papier peint dégueulasse qu'il y avait chez ma grand-mère...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2006)

Et comme en ce moment je suis diablement créatif...




Concept hein?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2006)

Capture d'écran


----------



## naas (21 Octobre 2006)

un autre pour les "tagers"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et comme en ce moment je suis diablement créatif...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme d'habitude ; aucune faute de goût... :love:


----------



## Luc G (22 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Vous pouvez retourner vous coucher avec vos croûtes!! Hin!



Y en a qui préfèrent coucher avec la mie.


----------

